# CrucialScan.exe not working



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I opened Crucial Scan and it said Google Crome not working since I uninstall it because I didn't like the browser.

I am using Opera and Firefox now.


How can I use them with Crucial Scan ?

Thanks.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Crucial Scan works in Internet Explorer correctly.

Or just select your brand and model from the drop down boxes.


----------

